# Sailing a Hobie 16 in Colorado



## knoche (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to say hi from Lafayette, Colorado.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Gusty on those mountain lakes?


----------



## knoche (Apr 23, 2010)

We are just outside Boulder and sail on a few of the front range lakes, Union Res, Carter Lake, and Boyd lake. The mountain lakes, Granby and Dillon are pretty high and stay cold so not as much fun on a small cat.
There are some larger lakes like Lake McConaughy near Ogallala, NE but its a long drive so only go occasionally.

It certainly can be gusty. Last weekend we had a thunderstorm with hail, 20-30mph wind with 40-60mph gusts and I was out in it. I ended up on the rocks damaging one of my hulls. Now I have some glass work to do before I can get out again. And my wife is still a bit annoyed with me...

Looking to buy a monohull that I can trailer. Most of the close lakes are just too small to make that very interesting.

Ironically the sailing in Arizona where we had lived previously had much better sailing (larger lakes, more choices, better wind and much longer season) and of course I could drive over to the coast in 6-7 hours or down to Mexico and the Sea of Cortez. I miss it.
I also miss our place in San Diego.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

knoche said:


> Looking to buy a monohull that I can trailer. Most of the close lakes are just too small to make that very interesting.


Knoche, Check out the Seaclipper 20 trimaran . It's trailerable and uses a Hobie 16 rig and sails. You can pitch a 7'x7' tent on it as well.


----------

